# Advanced Nutrients Ice Flow and Cool Flame CO2 Maximizer



## mckayke8 (Jul 13, 2010)

Ok so I am trying to figure out which CO2 generator I want to purchase and in doing so I stumbled upon the Advanced Nutrients Ice Flow which is an 8" (or 6") attachment that goes on the end of each 1000 watt light. You reverse the fans instead of blowing out of the room to blowing through your lights, the Ice Flow, and then into your room. The Ice Flow is a water cooled unit that is hooked up to a chiller and a separate res and because it is a water cooled unit pushes out roughly 70 degree F air into your room. Has anyone used these products and if so knows how well they work? Also I am thinking about the Cool Flame CO2 Maximizer which is also from Advanced Nutrients because of that fact that it is a water cooled NG burner in hopes that it wont blow hot CO2 in the room and add additional heat.

BTW my room is 12'x8'x7' (wxlxh) and I am using 4 1000 watt HPS and I have 9 plants under each light in the CAP Ebb and Gro set up. I have an AC that is currently running non stop and during the day keeps temps to low 80's and during the night keeps it 70 spot on. I am also just now into week 2 of Flower.

Any info would be greatly appreciated and encourage all forms of insight to help aid my thousands of dollars in the right place lol Looking forward to see what you all have to say!


----------



## nasar (Jun 13, 2012)

.......................


----------



## eDude (Jun 13, 2012)

http://compare.ebay.com/like/251046791719?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&_lwgsi=y&cbt=y

Those are just portable propane water heaters.


----------



## turfsire (Sep 6, 2017)

What's up everyone, how are ye keeping.
Looking at solutions hhmm Would this work in a 2m grow tent?,tent sealed much as possible?
What do people do for CO2 in their grow tents?. People say your wasting time having CO2 in your tent if it's not sealed!!
I see and hear this many times I think I read somewhere that cool flame could work in tents if tweaked correctly..so forgive me for my stupidity if the tent was sealed as much as possible, could give it extra CO2, would that be better than nothing? Seem the thread online. I didn't want to open another topic. so I like to hear from any tent pioneers..


----------



## turfsire (Sep 7, 2017)

turfsire said:


> What's up everyone, how are ye keeping.
> Looking at solutions hhmm Would this work in a 2m grow tent?,tent sealed much as possible?
> What do people do for CO2 in their grow tents?. People say your wasting time having CO2 in your tent if it's not sealed!!
> I see and hear this many times I think I read somewhere that cool flame could work in tents if tweaked correctly..so forgive me for my stupidity if the tent was sealed as much as possible, could give it extra CO2, would that be better than nothing? Seem the thread online. I didn't want to open another topic. so I like to hear from any tent pioneers..


Anybody have any experience with advanced nutrients cool flame generator in a tent


----------

